# Model 3 at QUAKER STEAK & LUBE IN PINELLAS PARK, FL



## danzgator (May 17, 2017)

Due to multiple requests, I'm going to have my Model 3 at Larry's Car show at the Quaker Steak and Lube in Pinellas Park at 4:00 tomorrow.

http://thelube.com/promotions/pinellas-park-restaurant-car-show/

10400 49th St N, Clearwater, FL


----------

